# Blood banks?



## codym (Aug 11, 2009)

What the fuck, do blood banks pay for blood anymore? Especially in San Fran or Oakland? Or anyone got any better scams in the area? I can't busk for shit in Oakland and I almost got punked (in a bad way) out of what I made today. Apparently having a sign asking for money is also an advertisement saying I HAVE SOME.


----------

